# Coming to Gulf Shores 7/22 for a week. Want to catch FLOUNDER!



## Ctown (Jun 25, 2013)

We came to gulf shores a few years back and I fished off of our pier that was included with the condo. I was fishing in little lagoon, I caught crabs and small baitfish, nothing more. I was fishing with squid. 

This year we are staying on the beach side, so I plan to do some surf fishing. But surf fishing is not really what I have in mind. 

I am really excited this year to focus on trying to catch some flounder, a fish I have never caught before. Flounder has been my favorite fish to eat for many years. I just want to catch a few keepers to cook up for the family. 

I plan to wade fish/fish from beach or bank/or fish from a belly boat. If the belly boat is a no go I may rent a kayak to fish from. 

So far from reading on the internet and this forum I have gathered this:

-Gulp shrimp work well fished on a jig head. 

-Bull minnows seem to be the preferred bait for live bait flounder fishing. Most of what I have read, people fish them Carolina rigged. 

-Flounder are going to be found in the bays and lagoons this time of year. 

So I have some questions I hope some of you will be kind enough to answer. 

1) is it safe to fish in little lagoon with a belly boat or wade fishing? If not I can rent a kayak. I have read that there are alligators in the lagoons, seems like me in a belly boat might tempt them.

2) is little lagoon a good place to fish for flounder this time of year?

3) Why do people recommend a 30lb mono leader for flounder vs a wire leader. Will their teeth not cut through the 30lb mono?

4) Can any flounder be caught this time of year off of the big fishing pier in gulf shores? 

Thanks in advance for any info you care to share.


----------



## atmorgan (Feb 13, 2013)

Email me I have an option u might be interested in for your trip down. [email protected]


----------



## BlackHogDown (Aug 14, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

There are also flounder in the gulf this time of year. Usually it's the Gulf Flounder which is smaller when compared to the southern flounder you catch mostly in the bays. They are usually 1-3 lb range and it's hard to tell the difference between the two. Usually the gulf flounder will have a couple black spots on it. To get them, we usually gig them at night in the surf. Sometimes they are in a couple inches of water. I use a lantern, but a flashlight will work. It's usually hit or miss in the surf. For the southern flounder, I usually catch them right at daylight on jigs, bull minnows, shrimp or even cut bait. I use a 1/4 jig head instead of a Carolina rig. If on a pier in bay, I just walk down the pier and bounce the jig off the bottom all the way down both sides of the pier. Also cast parallel to the pier and drag the the jig across the bottom. On a good day I can usually get 3-4. Cast to all the structure you see and also hit any bulkheads. As far as gators, I have not been to little lagoon in years. I fish in fort Morgan area. Only gator I have seen lately was at night blowfishing and was way off the beaten path. I personally would not worry about them. They are really spooked unless someone has been feeding them.


----------



## Ctown (Jun 25, 2013)

Thanks Blackhogdown. Either flounder species is still a 12" minimum to keep? I think I might try gigging one night just to try it out. 

Is the limit 10 per person for gigging flounder? Anybody know where I can find regulations that pertain to gigging founder?


----------



## BlackHogDown (Aug 14, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

Limit is 10 and min length is 12" for both. Really hard to tell the difference.


----------

